# Competition Bows?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What all is with the ve and what cams?

For under 500$ I'd look for a ue/pe/vp with spirals


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Doesnt say but heres a link :http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/spo/2608020998.html
What does uhh UE/PE/VP mean??


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

You looking for a whole setup for under 500 or just a bow? If its just a bow look for a used Supra, a used Bow Madness XL. I think the best bow you could get is a used UE or PE.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

That deal you found on craigslist is one I would pass on. With spirals especially a 70lb bow is overkill for target


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

maybe you should look at perhaps an older target bow like a conquest 2 or 3 from mathews. the conquest 2 maybe a little older but the conquest 3 should fit everything your looking for in a target bow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

The mission rally is $499.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

UE/PE/VP are ultra elite pro elite and vantage pro respectively. They are some of the best Hoyt target rigs you can get for a good price. 

I'd say go with Hoyt based on a couple little things, but it doesn't really matter. Any bow out there will shoot 300 Gita games, bit most demand alot more from te shooter


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with AK13. Pse makes some great bang-for-your-buck target bows that would work great. Never really priced them used but you may be able to find a used one in the classifieds for $500. Also, the Bowtech Constitution or Brigadier would work well and you should easily be able to find one for $500 or less. Don't get caught up in the "Hoyt only" crowd...yes, Hoyt makes some great bows but they're not going to shoot light's out better than a Pse, bowtech, etc for 95% of people (pros or people who've been shooting comp. for a long time being the exception). If you can find a Hoyt for a good price, by all means, go for it...just don't think that Hoyt is the only one out there.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Aright guys thanks for all the info!! And i dont think its a certain bow but more of the shooter he's what wins tourneys and stuff IMO


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Are any of the Martin Bows any good comp. ones?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What makes Hoyt good is a shoot through will be a much stiffer riser and spirals are bout tops for target. 

A supra, bmxl, dren ld, c4, apex, m7, maxxis 35, am35, x7/x8, shadowcat, ue, pe, ve, CE.... I can go on all will, have, and do shoot 60x games and Vegas 300's/fita 300's. Certain bows are better, they all will and do work


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

When you say "Spirals" what exactly does that mean? Limbs,Cams??


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Spirals are cams. The best target cams IMO. And with the Hoyt stuff. Hoyt makes some of the best target bows. Nobodies saying there aren't better choices. I can pick up a VE+ and shoot a 300 60x with a little practice. I can do the same exact thing with a Supra, BMXL, Shadowcat,Alien Z, Apexs'. You name it. With a little practice you can shoot awesome scores with it. And I'm not even that good of a shooter haha.

Jake


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Cool i really would like a bowtech i dont know why but they just look sweet to me! Theres a few on here but a guy who has a Bowtech Constitution for 250.00$$ TYD but he's newer and doesnt have any feed back guess its a trust thing?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The Constitution is a great bow. If you do buy it just don't send the money til you get the bow.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

spirals are the best target cam available currently...

what are you shooting now?


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

That's an awesome deal and it would give you $250 to spend on other accessories. I bought things from new guys before and have never had a problem...I wouldn't worry about it. AK does have an idea though. I've never been brave enough to ask if I can send the money after I receive the bow/accessory because they might take offence to it and back out of the deal. 

What are you going to be shooting anyways?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't think he has any target experience Jacob.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> That's an awesome deal and it would give you $250 to spend on other accessories. I bought things from new guys before and have never had a problem...I wouldn't worry about it. AK does have an idea though. I've never been brave enough to ask if I can send the money after I receive the bow/accessory because they might take offence to it and back out of the deal.
> 
> What are you going to be shooting anyways?


Thats just good business. If he doesnt like it then screw him haha.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if thats true its better to add the acc's first and then get a bow..


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

He probably needs to work on form. Maybe pick up a BT. Blank bale a little.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

N77 makes another good point. You'll benefit more from good accessories than a good bow with cheap accessories. I'd spend the most money on the sight (Axcel all the way) and the release. You'll need to learn backtension if you want to get good and that requires a lot of time and patience. I learned on a hinge and it is doable, but if I would've had the money I would've started with a Stan Element or Carter Evo (both resistance activated). It would be sooo much easier as they're a lot harder to cheat. If you'd rather not spend that much money though, then a hinge will work great IF you learn it correctly...for me at least, it was frustrating to learn (and I'm still learning). 

After that, stabilizers would be next. Decide on the class you'll be shooting and obviously buy accordingly. As for stabilizers, I don't have much first hand knowledge on that subject (can't afford to test things like that, lol) but I personally would look into a used set of Doinker Fatty's. They're reasonably priced in the classifieds around here and supposedly they're also very stiff.



archerykid13 said:


> He probably needs to work on form. Maybe pick up a BT. *Blank bale a little*.


A lot, lol!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

learning on a hinge isn't hard if you start with a string and learn it over 3 months.. not 3 weeks.. 

they aren't easy as say a trigger or an evo, but learnign on a hinge is the way to go. if you get one learn on either a 2 finger or a 3 finger.

and if you have questions that you don't wanna post up, or specific things you wanna ask feel free to drop a pm by more or less any of the target guys


----------



## nathanrogers (Dec 5, 2010)

I've seen A LOT of guys around here shooting the new PSE bow madness XL for targets.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Whoa alot of answers thank guys!!! And i'm going to have it hopefully soon so my olympic coaches can help me they told me my stance and posture is spot on only problem im having is a lil bit of trigger punching which i have almost fixed.... The bow i'm shooting is in my Sig... Found a 06 Bowtech Old Glory full set up for 300.00$$ Is this a good bow?? Also will my Tru-Fire Hurricane wrist realease be good for now??

Thanks,Parker


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

what does the old glory come with for a setup?

they release will work, but you will have issues punching it as long as you shoot it... do you want a hinge to learn on?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The Old Glory is a nice bow but it just depends on what its setup with as Jacob said. And yes if you need a Hinge to practice with PM me and ill let you borrow one of mine. Jacob probably will too. We have a surplus haha.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

What exactly is a hinge is it like a realease that you use your thumb to realease the string?? Sorry for being so ignorrant on this subject!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

No problem. I asked the same questions when I was learning. A hinge/back tension release that is fired by your back muscles contracting. Hence the name back tension release.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

a hinge has 3 parts... a hook, a half moon sear, and the handle. 

if you need one to use or want one hit me up and i'll see what i can do


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Ahhh Thanks for clearing that up for me!!!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

And they're probably the simplest of releases out there (other than the spike backtension). Basically the hook runs over the half moon and when it reaches the ledge, it drops off, causing the hook to pivot away eleasing the string. 

I don't have a Hoyt, B-stinger, or the money to travel around the country shooting, so some may think I'm not inclined to answer target related questions...so keep that in mind if you wish....


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

it doesn't matter what anyone runs for a setup, what they have into it(usually the guys with more money into their setups brand new everything, etc are the posers, i said usually cause some of the pros will get new full setups each season), what they don't have. I know first hand what a 500$ set of stabilizer will do, but if you haven't tried them then you don't need them because you haven't seen first hand what they do for ya.

if you know your stuff thats what matters, no one cares what your background is if your accurate


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> I don't have a Hoyt, B-stinger, or the money to travel around the country shooting, so some may think I'm not inclined to answer target related questions...so keep that in mind if you wish....


So who cares what bow you have or what stablizer you shoot? as long as you can keep your arrows on a 5 spot idc. adn think of it this way... would ou rather take advice from Dave Cuz and REO Wilde or would u rather take it from some run of the mill shop owner. 

I might travel a lot shooting, but that doesnt mean that i have a lot of money... ask Jacob he knows i worked my but off to go to these shoots. i did everything i could to get there cause my dream was to shoot in the Youth wold championships and make the USAT team. money had nothing t do with it. if theirs a will theirs a way you just have to work hard and never quit. and just cause u travel a lot shooting doesnt mean your a good shot... ik plenty of people who travel a lot more than i do and still cant shoot very good but they keep going just cause they enjoy the comrodery and fun of the national turnaments..


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Eveyone for all the great info!!! I wanna win but ik with winnign i need to shoot hard and work hard and im willing too do it!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey N7709K you shoot for Hoyt? Do you get all your bows for free???


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Aaron Groce said:


> So who cares what bow you have or what stablizer you shoot? as long as you can keep your arrows on a 5 spot idc. adn think of it this way... would ou rather take advice from Dave Cuz and REO Wilde or would u rather take it from some run of the mill shop owner.
> 
> I might travel a lot shooting, but that doesnt mean that i have a lot of money... ask Jacob he knows i worked my but off to go to these shoots. i did everything i could to get there cause my dream was to shoot in the Youth wold championships and make the USAT team. money had nothing t do with it. if theirs a will theirs a way you just have to work hard and never quit. and just cause u travel a lot shooting doesnt mean your a good shot... ik plenty of people who travel a lot more than i do and still cant shoot very good but they keep going just cause they enjoy the comrodery and fun of the national turnaments..


I completely understand what you guys are saying, I was just throwing that in because I often (not necessarily on the youth forum) get stiffed for my equipment choices and not shooting national shoots (other priorities on Sundays if you get my drift). I don't pretend to know everything (cause obviously I don't) and I would take your guys' opinions more seriously than mine any day. 

But no, I'm not saying everyone's stuck up like that...you and Jacob are very helpful and polite and obviously do know your stuff.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> I completely understand what you guys are saying, I was just throwing that in because I often (not necessarily on the youth forum) get stiffed for my equipment choices and not shooting national shoots (*other priorities on Sundays if you get my drift*). I don't pretend to know everything (cause obviously I don't) and I would take your guys' opinions more seriously than mine any day.
> 
> But no, I'm not saying everyone's stuck up like that...you and Jacob are very helpful and polite and obviously do know your stuff.


Wow, I just realized that made me sound like a jerk...was just saying that with church it's hard to do a lot of traveling (not saying I never do) on weekends.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It's all good... Best way to deal with a fanboy is put up or shut up.

Aaron and I both do, I don't get them for free but at a discount. If you want to know about dedication look at Aaron. The only thing I've really dedicated to was bt. I'm starting back up now goin pro


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

As for travel and shooting on sundays, if you wanna make it as a competitive archer you have to give on both accounts. You don't have to travel all the time, but you wanna make 1 big shoot minimum. If you shoot for a company or companies you need to run much more of a circuit than if you are just a local shooter. Go pro and you are expected at them. 

Tying into what Aaron is saying, youth in archery are second class citizens. No one like being beaten by them, no one respects them because they haven't been around long, I can go all day. I've been on both sides of the coin and I've worked my way up not shooting youth classes. I'm not gonna point fingers because to a point we are all to blame, but a lot of the better shooters and one that know their stuff were and are being run off by cocky youth


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

its all good man ik what ya ment... i turned 18 a little over a month ago and dont worry i still dont get very much respect in the archery field even with everything ive done. (not trying to toot my own horn) thats one reason i really dont post much anymore i got tired of all the BS and people callin me a know it all and sayin im full of crap. ik that i dont know it all. lol u can ask jacob i txt him all the time askin him stupid questons about tuning an stuff. lol


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

How long did it take you guys to get where you are today? When did you start??


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i started shooting Joad about 4 years ago in the start of 9h grade year. i saved up my own $ and went and baught a PSE spider and **** it for 3 months then i bought a Diamond edge and shot it till i had a house fire and it burnt both bows up. then i took all my insurance $ and bought a HOYT Ultra E (2008). i shot that bow till 2 weeks ago when i got a HOYT VE+. Richard Yost taught me at Joad then they closed down in 09 and i was by myself for a year and then my current Coach Jim Pruitte started with me about 11 months ago. i ran the Fita circuit last year shot 3 event and got 6th in the USAT standings (cadet) and this year i shot JR and shot 3 events and am currently ranked 3rd in usat standings. Its been a long hard road from then till now. but like i said before where theirs a will there is a way witha little hard work and perseveirance.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry bout your house burning down!! Only problem i have is that theres not a coach around here unless i travel and hour and 15 mins and i highly doubt my parents are willing to drive there and back alot!!


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

my current coach Jim lives over 2 hrs a way. 1 sat a month i get up at 6 drive out there be there by 8-830 and have a team meeting and shhot some and leave about 1-3 with another 2+ hour drive home


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah mine is every Monday.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been shooting for 7yrs and comp for 3.... No coach, or nothin... Just put in the time.

If I had it to do over, 100% get a coach


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> Wow, I just realized that made me sound like a jerk...was just saying that with church it's hard to do a lot of traveling (not saying I never do) on weekends.


Believe me, I totally understand where you're coming from. I put God first in my life, and I choose not to shoot on Sunday under pretty much any circumstance. But I still travel and go to the shoots. The last two years I went to JOAD Nationals and shot all of it but Sunday. The shoots are still lots of fun, I made tons of friends, and I did rather well. But it does suck. If I had shot Sunday, there is a good chance I would have made the USAT for this year. But I made my choice, and I think I was blessed for it. But the point is, you can still go to the shoots and keep your commitment to church.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

I wouldnt even say that having a coach is a complete necessity. Look where i have been and done, and i can tell you right now that i have never had a coach. I think its just as good or better to just have someone to talk through things. Be that a parent that shoots with you, some friends your own age, or local shooters that are more experienced than you. I am lucky enough to shoot with one of the top few guys in the country in their own respective divisions. And if nothing else, they are just a great help when you hit a rough spot in your shooting, which i promise you will. Everybody does. Just remember that while you do need to put in a lot of time on your own, be sure to go shoot with someone who knows what the heck they are doing. If nothing else, just watch them and try to figure out what makes them so successful. Thats what i did. And one more thing, be sure to always, and i mean always, take every little tiny piece of advice you get with a grain of salt. While it may work for some people, it may not be for you. And thats the beauty of this sport we all love. The fact that it is so individual for each and every one of the people that really spend time with it and do what they can to make not only themselves, but each other better. 

And, of course, you need to have fun with it too.  that is the most important part. If you cant have fun while your shooting, you will never be able to shoot well.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey guys I have a question instead of buying a new bow could I just trick mine out tha I have now I wanna get some good sights I want to get a backstop,new rest,a nice stabilizer an maybe get it dipped jet black?? How much would this cost me? Ik the cheapest axcel sight is 199.00 kinda of expensive a new rest I was think the QAD ultra hunter? I don't know a good comeptiton rest? Stabilizer doinker??


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

if u are only gonna shoot indoor woith it or stuff with marked distance then you have a wide selection of bows.
something very stable, not necessarily long but most of the time a longer bow will hold better than a shorter one, you want something forgiving to shoot if you are gonna be shooting a ton of arrows at a shoot to where you can keep dead on after dozens of arrows.
I am not the best expert at competition shooting, I know my way around the 3-d course but not as well as some other guys on this forum but I know enough to help at least I think lol!

so to me you got a pretty good choice of bows, what brand you choose is solely up to you and all on personal preference, do you want a slow and steady bow, or a bow that shoots flames but still puts superb scores on the board, there is no bad bow out there nowadays, evey bow on the market is good and will do the job one way or another, just some better than others and once again all going back to you the shooter, what you like and what you prefer in that kind of bow.

to me if I were to shoot JOAD and it was a mix of indoor and outdoor marked distance I would care less about speed, I would go with something long ata, with some medium diameter arrows with some weight to them to keep them from drifting in outdoors to much and still have that medium diameter to have some line-cutting ability, either a good prong rest or a drop-away rest tuned to perfection, and either a scope or a slider sight preferrably a scope once again all going back to personal preference I would probably lean towards something simple, like a 1 pin slider sight with a magnifying lens or no lens at all, all depending on what I'm shooting, maybe even a multi-pin if you do a lot of outdoor/field style archery so u dont have to touch a thing on your sight.
just whatever works best for you for what you are ging to use it for, theres a ton of different bows, arrows, sights, rests, stabilizers and what not to choose from and none of them are bad, just what you prefer.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

parkerd said:


> Hey guys I have a question instead of buying a new bow could I just trick mine out tha I have now I wanna get some good sights I want to get a backstop,new rest,a nice stabilizer an maybe get it dipped jet black?? How much would this cost me? Ik the cheapest axcel sight is 199.00 kinda of expensive a new rest I was think the QAD ultra hunter? I don't know a good comeptiton rest? Stabilizer doinker??


You could use your bow that you hav now. I say try and stay cheap. Buy a used CBE sight with a decent scope, maybe an Eagle. For rests get a Limbdriver or a Trophy Taker spring steel, if it's in your budget look at the Brite Site Pro Tuner. For stabs id pick up a B-Singer Pro Hunter or a Doinker DISH and just shoot bowhunters class. Open class stabs get pricey real quick.

Jake


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I haven't been to any tournaments but they have a class called bow hunters class?? Would i go to more of an age group class or just something like bowhunter, olympic and stuff in that category? Thanks!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Both. You'd shoot in Youth Bowhunters Class. They have all the same classes they just have different age groups.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh thanks still learning.... Looks like i need to start earning money to buy some of this stuff good times!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

No problem. I guess its technically called Amateur but whatever. I worked my butt of to buy my first setup.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You want a blade rest... Protuner or tt spring steel. I would get an axcel sight then whatever scope fits you best. I prefer truespot. 

You want a full set of stabilizers, you really do. You also want indoor ad outdoor arrows.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> You want a blade rest... Protuner or tt spring steel. I would get an axcel sight then whatever scope fits you best. I prefer truespot.
> 
> You want a full set of stabilizers, you really do. You also want indoor ad outdoor arrows.


I'm not arguing with you Jacob. Cause all of that is true. But if I were him I wouldnt drop a ton of cash on a setup if he doesnt stick with it.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Joad doesn't have hunter class last I knew...


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Well it wouldnt be just for JOAD i will use it for all of my competition...


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Your just doing joad this fall, correct (maybe it's someone else I'm thinkin of, idk)? If so, than I'd just stick it out with your current setup until your classes are over...maybe get a backtension release as a coach would be great when your learning bt. Your current setup will work just fine if you'd rather not spend all the cash right now. Also, I know I could never afford to buy everything at once. Buy stuff along the way and add it to your setup as you go.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The biggest thing is what do you want to shoot? Do you want to shoot open class? Hunter? Etc


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Sighting In said:


> Believe me, I totally understand where you're coming from. I put God first in my life, and I choose not to shoot on Sunday under pretty much any circumstance. But I still travel and go to the shoots. The last two years I went to JOAD Nationals and shot all of it but Sunday. The shoots are still lots of fun, I made tons of friends, and I did rather well. But it does suck. If I had shot Sunday, there is a good chance I would have made the USAT for this year. But I made my choice, and I think I was blessed for it. But the point is, you can still go to the shoots and keep your commitment to church.


That's awesome to hear! I sent ya a PM so we don't clutter up this thread with side talk.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Open class


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

you will be at a disadvantage if you shoot a hunter class rig in open class

if jake didn't get it to you yet my # is 2187600735... call or text


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I told him the best thing he could do is shoot a few rounds in bowhunter to see if he gets hooked like us. Then upgrade sights, rest, and stabs. Then buy a bow.


----------

